# Hep Lock



## Lorisvg (May 23, 2008)

Can anyone help me with this?
Our patient came in, and received a IV for hydration. The nurse Hep Locked the IV site, in case the patient needed further Iv's the next day. Can I charge for the Hep Lock, or is that still considered part of the IV service? 
The CPT book has J1642 for Hep Lock, do I just use that?
Thanks for your help!


----------

